# A&D Lofts READY FOR THE KIDS!!!!!



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

Well we got the vents on this morning, i added a spring to the flight pen door so it closes behind me. got a perferated 2ft x 4ft hardboard to put their feed tray, waterer and grit bowl on and i had enough $$ and went and got 1/4" hardware cloth to finish the top with the tarp. the plastic cloth when it rained drooped BAD..
here are pic's of my home made perches to


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

Looks Good!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

super!!!!!


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

We get our first birds today  Angelina is so excited, will post pic's of them in a new thread later on..

Donna
A&D Lofts


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

Nice looking perches and the birds will enjoy it especially cus their big enough for them to lay on their side. Can't wait to see the birds in their new digs.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice job, nice perches- can't wait for you to post your birdies. It is an exciting time- enjoy it.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks Great!! Good job 
Can I make one observation? I had peg board on one of my walls in my loft (was there previously and I left it)........some of the birds got their toe nails stuck in the holes and pulled them out! I kept finding bloody toes and couldn't figure out why at first....then I found one bird trying to hang off it


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

If you could add something like this it would help a lot. Just a suggestion.


----------

